# 2003 f250 gas mile marker locking hub problem



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

my driver side hub starter to make a grinding noise took it apart bc it had a little play as well clean it , lubbed it and put back together and it work but has a little play, are they're supposed to be two locking rings ? Any idea how to fix? Thx


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Define little play?
2 locking rings? Huh


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

There was only one when I popped it off put another one in there and seems to be working


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Take the one off your passenger side to compare it. If they look the same, swap them to see if the issues go over to the passenger side


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are these dash operated?


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I got MM hubs on my dodge, one Circlip go on the axle (but Ford might not have circlip on the axle) and one circlip that keep the hub inside the truck hub. the cap part of the hub has a circlip too. here a link that might give you a good idea.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1229118-mile-marker-hub-install.html


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

thank you brother, seems to be working, unfortunately didn't really get any snow which I was hoping two - three just to be able to test it out. I'm going to keep the extra set of locking hubs I bought yesterday to have on hand.


----------

